# New Search Feature Added



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2007)

If you haven't noticed, I've added a Google Search feature at the top left of many pages on the site. This taps into the Search feature of Google to find threads more accurately across the site than the built-in mySQL feature that is built into vBulletin.

I think this feature will allow you to find content more accurately when searching for threads or other information on the site.

Note, that the Advanced Search and the regular search is still available on the top Nav Bar. You can still search within a particular forum in Advanced Search.

You'll also need to use the native search feature if you're searching Member's Only forums on the sites.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks. Um, does that mean our personal info on the signature is more easily searchable by the all knowing google? Is there a feature on PB where I can upload my picture-based signature if I have no other place to host it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2007)

Polo Lam,

Your name is not more any more searchable than it was before, Polo Lam. It was always being searched, Polo Lam. Polo Lam, the search results wouldn't be readily available if the site wasn't inded already. I wouldn't worry about it, Polo Lam.

By the way, if you're worried about your name being indexed, Polo Lam, then I wouldn't type it out very often online.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 1, 2007)

Arggg, don't let them get me, they are going to put the mark of the beast on my hand and head. Gotta run now...


----------



## turmeric (Oct 1, 2007)

You gotta make one of those thingys you see at the bottom of some people's posts. It's an image, kinda like a picture, of their name and church affiliation. Apparently it's not google-able.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I know, but where can I host the pic? If I link it to my other photo hosting site, they will know where to find me and index my pic as well...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 1, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> If you haven't noticed, I've added a Google Search feature



I'm glad there is a search feature. I was looking for it...


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 2, 2007)

You can host your signature pic at Photobucket.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 2, 2007)

Done! thanks for the advice, not very pretty pic though.


----------

